

Smart CSS Coders use CSS Pre-Processors, so should you. - Brajeshwar
http://brajeshwar.com/2011/stop-torturing-yourself-with-plain-css-code-with-a-css-pre-processor/

======
mundizzle
1) By all means write about what you like or what helps you. But please don't
tell me what I should do. Worse, don't imply I'm dumb if I don't.

2) In my experience, beginners are best served learning "pure" CSS first.
After they get their bearings, I point them to resources like OOCSS or SMACSS.
Once they demonstrate a solid appreciation of concepts like specificity,
modularity, etc, I feel much better about their prospects using a pre-
processor.

3) Power tools like pre-processors amplify bad code. Blanket statements that
everyone should use them - particularly "non-experts and geniuses" - is
dangerous advice.

disclaimer: I like and use pre-processors myself.

------
zachshallbetter
Extremely tough to read.

